
European Commission: Why We Need a United States of Europe Now (2012) - brexitorbust
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_SPEECH-12-796_en.htm
======
hackney
I can list many things that are 'needed', and not just in Europe. In this
case, I disagree. With the assaults on individuals, christianity/religion,
journalists and whistleblowers, freedom of speech, gun rights, the
constitution, democratically elected presidents, etc, etc.... Just no. There
is far far too much corruption to say that the idjits who think they will
lead, can. Really just that simple for me. Until we can properly govern
ourselves there is no way in hell I can trust someone else to do that.
Especially when speaking of religious, language, and cultural barriers that
have existed for many centuries in Europe. The US is but a blink of the eyes
as far as leadership is concerned, and that govt. is as corrupt as most if not
moreso.

------
f_allwein
Exactly this - thanks for sharing!

The real problems we face today are not of national, but global scale. There
is no need to stick to national states in boundaries drawn in the horse and
cart era. Differences in local culture etc. can be accommodated in a federal
state (like in the US or Germany).

Was interesting to see that this was a generally agreed policy throughout
Europe until the treaty of Maastricht in the 90s, when monetary and economic
unity were pushed, but political unity was dropped. Apparently, this was due
to a) Neoliberalism, which supports power for markets not states and b) good
old British eurosceptics.

Finally, this is obviously not the position of the European Commission, but
the view of one commissioner who wants to start a local debate at Passau
university.

